# 2.0T FSI + REVO + NITROUS + H20/Meth



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay guys/gals,
I've been doing some intensive research on running a 60-75 shot of nitrous safely on my FSI 2.0T. I am currently tuned with REVO software and would like to keep it that way since I love how aggressive REVO runs. I read in some MKV R32 threads that you cannot get the timing levels low enough alone on REVO.... any insight?
I would prefer to use ZEX, a direct port setup, wet shots. I've been browsing the nitrous forums quite a bit and think that it will be the safest route to go. 
Just would like to hear some other setups specifically ran on our FSI motors and how they're working out for you. I know most of you don't run nitrous cause you hear horror stories about and blowing motors, etc etc... however if installed and run correctly, its perfectly safe.
I would also like to install a water/meth kit.... any recommendations on that? I haven't researched that quite yet. However, I'm curious to know how would you run that with REVO software as well?
Is there any sort of external equiptment that I could use/run that would intertwine the nitrous and water/meth combo into the REVO software?
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Do you plan on running a dry nitrous setup? Direct injection fuel pressures (especially VW's) are far greater than any nitrous kit I've seen can handle. So if you want a wet setup then you need to run a standard fuel pump, probably fed from a separate fuel tank/cell. I've heard of it done, but it's not worth it.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T FSI + REVO + NITROUS + H20/Meth (So_Fresh)*

sorry but w/m and NOS is retarded is it not? NOS is below freezing already


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: 2.0T FSI + REVO + NITROUS + H20/Meth (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_sorry but w/m and NOS is retarded is it not? NOS is below freezing already









WAI and nitrous are a perfect match. The main benefit of nitrous is the added oxygen not the temperature it's delivered.


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T FSI + REVO + NITROUS + H20/Meth (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
WAI and nitrous are a perfect match. The main benefit of nitrous is the added oxygen not the temperature it's delivered. 

x2^^^


----------

